# Will changing intercooler void warranty



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

DLaw14 said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if I get an aftermarket Intercooler kit if I would void my warranty by putting it on.


Yes in process of putting mine on now.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes and No...

It depends on what part fails... The dealer needs to prove that you're specific intercooler caused the issue.


Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, Title 1, __101-112, 15 U.S.C. __2301 et seq. This act, effective July 4, 1975, is designed to "improve the adequacy of information available to consumers, prevent deception, and improve competition in the marketing of consumer products . . .." The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act applies only to consumer products, which are defined as "any tangible personal property which is distributed in commerce and which is normally used for personal, family, or household purposes (including any such property intended to be attached to or installed in any real property without regard to whether it is so attached or installed)." Under Section 103 of the Act, if a warrantor sells a consumer product costing more than $15 under written warranty, the writing must state the warranty in readily understandable language as determined by standards set forth by the Federal Trade Commission. There is, however, no requirement that a warranty be given nor that any product be warranted for any length of time. Thus the Act only requires that when there is a written warranty, the warrantor clearly disclose the nature of his warranty obligation prior to the sale of the product. The consumer may then compare warranty protection, thus shopping for the "best buy." To further protect the consumer from deception, the Act requires that any written warranty must be labeled as either a "full" or a "limited" warranty. Only warranties that meet the standards of the Act may be labeled as "full." One of the most important provisions of the Act prohibits a warrantor from disclaiming or modifying any implied warranty whenever any written warranty is given or service contract entered into.


This means that, under the provisions of the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975, an automotive dealership/carmaker cannot void your warranty because your vehicle has been modified with aftermarket parts. They (the manufacturers) have to prove that the failure was the direct result of the installed aftermarket part. Unfortunately, too many folks have gone to a dealer to have warranty service performed on their modified vehicle only to have the dealer refuse to cover the defective items. The dealer usually states, that because of the aftermarket parts installed, the warranty is void (without even attempting to determine whether or not the aftermarket part caused the problem). This is illegal...period.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't you need an aftermarket tune to use a different intercooler? Already the possibility of voiding your warranty anyway.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Don't you need an aftermarket tune to use a different intercooler? Already the possibility of voiding your warranty anyway.


Not sure on other models but you do on the Eco because of the bottom grille shutters.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

What Slammed2014Eco said on them having to prove it caused the failure. I had my intake mani replaced and water pump replaced while my intake, front mount, exhaust and tune were on. However Slammed2014Eco you don't need a tune to use it. On my eco I took my shutters out and got a fuel pump control module out of a 12 sonic turbo at the junkyard. Cost me $30. There are 2 different fuel pump control modules, the "performance" on which controls the shutters on the eco and the reg one for the rest of the models. It's located in the trunk on the right side wheel well and takes about 5 min to change. No cel and deleted the eco grill. Am tuned but not for for the delete. Op what model do you have?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> What Slammed2014Eco said on them having to prove it caused the failure. I had my intake mani replaced and water pump replaced while my intake, front mount, exhaust and tune were on. However Slammed2014Eco you don't need a tune to use it. On my eco I took my shutters out and got a fuel pump control module out of a 12 sonic turbo at the junkyard. Cost me $30. There are 2 different fuel pump control modules, the "performance" on which controls the shutters on the eco and the reg one for the rest of the models. It's located in the trunk on the right side wheel well and takes about 5 min to change. No cel and deleted the eco grill. Am tuned but not for for the delete. Op what model do you have?


Correct, I forget there is a bypass around the shutters before that people were running the tune because they didn't want the CEL thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool glad that was cleared up. When people said it earlier, it sounded like you dropped the tank for that mod. If I was gonna do that then I'd also go non eco fuel pump assembly.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Cool glad that was cleared up. When people said it earlier, it sounded like you dropped the tank for that mod. If I was gonna do that then I'd also go non eco fuel pump assembly.


Yeah, I don't think I'll be looking at a FMIC until I'm over 210-220 or so.


----------

